# L1 baskets



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If anyone is using anything other than the stock item, can they tell. I bought an EP HQ double from Coffee Hit which is a 14gm basket, but I think I need a larger size


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Using 15grm VST, David, dosing 16grm.


----------



## sctsprin (Apr 18, 2013)

I use the standard basket and VST 15g with 15.8g( i think i prefer the standard basket) and the 18g VST with 18g (lovely rich shots)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i am using stock baskets with 16grams and 17 gram lm stradas dosed with 16.5 - 17 grams on the bosco


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I've just started to use 15g vst dosing at 14g, I've been using the stock basket at 15.8.


----------



## BLrdFX (Nov 6, 2012)

I have tried all VST baskets from 7g-22g and the LM 7g-17g as well as the obvious OEM baskets. The OEM are the easiest to shake(yes shake) out the puck where the VST needs to be knocked out. They all require a different grind setting so switching between them takes some planning and a log book, unless you are willing to sink a few shots to dial it in! I usually use the OEM baskets unless I am making milk/foamy drinks for other people and then I use the larger VST baskets. The 22g VST makes a pretty potent shot that holds up well to milk drinks but is not as sweet as the OEM for straight shots.

I hope this helps rather than muddle thing up further.


----------

